# Rock Island Armory 1911 compact



## jerome (Mar 6, 2016)

I have been looking at getting one of these in a 45 . Anyone have info on this gun good or bad I would like to know about it .


----------



## williamt (Mar 7, 2016)

I have one and love it. I have not touched the internals and it has taken every ammo and mag that I have put in it with out any problems.


----------



## frankwright (Mar 7, 2016)

https://forums.1911forum.com/forumdisplay.php?f=64

Lots of information from actually users here. Some good and some bad!


----------



## HarryO45 (Mar 7, 2016)

I've owned three Rocks.  All full size Tactical Models.  Two where great out of the box.  One I replaced the extractor and ran like a champ.  I see no reason not buy a rock.


----------



## NotSoFastEddie (Mar 8, 2016)

Had one and liked it.  Only sold because I wanted to cut down on the number of calibers I had on hand...


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 15, 2016)

Just this past weekend I was talking to a friend who owns one and LOVES it. He was telling me something about Rock buying a Colt factory and the gun being basically a COLT with a different brand. 

Any truth to this?


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 15, 2016)

bfriendly said:


> Just this past weekend I was talking to a friend who owns one and LOVES it. He was telling me something about Rock buying a Colt factory and the gun being basically a COLT with a different brand.
> 
> Any truth to this?



Or maybe it was Rock River?


----------



## charlie81 (Mar 15, 2016)

I thought rock island was produced by armscor which also makes citadel. Made in the Philippines.


----------



## Scotsman (Mar 15, 2016)

I have a friend who just bought a Rock Island Armory 1911 compact .380. We took it out to shoot just over a month ago for the first time. He had to send it back for several issues including jamming on feeding and ejecting. . . I guess that is failure to feed, failure to eject. . This happened at least once every magazine. Also, at times, the magazines were very difficult to remove. The slide would not stay in the locked back position after the last round was fired.

He sent it back to manufacturer - I believe it is Armscor and it came back 4 weeks later. We took it out to shoot again this past weekend on Saturday. Same situation, failure to feed, stovepipe jams, magazine sticking. He was not in a good mood. So, he is going to send it back once more.

I liked the gun when it fired. Very accurate and comfortable to hold. Hipefully, they will take care of it this time around.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Mar 16, 2016)

I ran over 2200 rounds through mine before its first cleaning.  It never had a single issue.


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 16, 2016)

Flaustin1 said:


> I ran over 2200 rounds through mine before its first cleaning.  It never had a single issue.



Now why in the world would you do that? It aint a Hi Point!


----------



## robert carter (Jul 29, 2016)

I owned a tac II Rock Island. I sold it and wish I had it back. Best bang for the buck I believe.


----------



## rosewood (Aug 8, 2016)

Scotsman said:


> I have a friend who just bought a Rock Island Armory 1911 compact .380. We took it out to shoot just over a month ago for the first time. He had to send it back for several issues including jamming on feeding and ejecting. . . I guess that is failure to feed, failure to eject. . This happened at least once every magazine. Also, at times, the magazines were very difficult to remove. The slide would not stay in the locked back position after the last round was fired.
> 
> He sent it back to manufacturer - I believe it is Armscor and it came back 4 weeks later. We took it out to shoot again this past weekend on Saturday. Same situation, failure to feed, stovepipe jams, magazine sticking. He was not in a good mood. So, he is going to send it back once more.
> 
> I liked the gun when it fired. Very accurate and comfortable to hold. Hipefully, they will take care of it this time around.



Pretty sure the .380 isn't a true 1911.  I think it is a scaled down version.  Therefore, it may have problems the true 1911 doesn't have.  They probably had to make new tooling to manufacture it instead of using the Colt equipment they have for the standard size.

Rosewood


----------



## Johnny44 (Aug 8, 2016)

I have a full size.  It's a tank.  Absolutely love it.  Stays in my night stand for at home protection.  Bought some cheap steel cased ammo and it didn't eject a few times however I have had zero problems with Winchester and Armscor target loads.  My buddies drool when I let them shoot it.


----------



## HarryO45 (Aug 10, 2016)

bfriendly said:


> Now why in the world would you do that? It aint a Hi Point!



Because you can.

I used to shoot USPSA a lot.

I ran Single Stack.  (Basically 1911 only)

I had several 1911s that I rarely cleaned between competitions.  Just keep them lubed and good magazines and you are good to go.  I did replace my springs every 1000 rounds or so.  Not really needed, but springs are cheap and I hate malfunctions.  I would clean it when I changed my springs.  If you have a well made 1911 that is all you need to do.


----------

